# got some lathe time



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 23, 2019)

good thing , we have a show coming up in VA in a couple weeks and I didn't have any bowls.
ambrosia maple bowls are 14 x 4 for comparison size. bigleaf maple burl and curly cherry

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2019)

Good looking bowls! Should be easy to sell! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking bowls. 3d looking ones are really neat

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2019)

Too cool! Lots of work in those smaller segmented pieces, but I think they’re worth the effort. Good luck at the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 23, 2019)

Great turning, nice segment layout

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking stuff. Here's an idea! Take those segmented bowls and cut them into pen blanks and join in Rip's Winter Segmented Pen Swap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Great looking stuff. Here's an idea! Take those segmented bowls and cut them into pen blanks and join in Rip's Winter Segmented Pen Swap



Oh you bad man.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike, those look great. I like that top center bowl.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Mike, those look great. I like that top center bowl.


I love bigleaf maple burl. I do several of those type every year but really prefer to have nice solid 3 or so deep bigger bowls. 
The segmented ones start at 3/4 thick and are so thin I'm always afraid they will fly apart while turning but haven't yet. its like picking up a piece of paper they are so thin and light


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2019)

Beautiful products, you need to spend more time in the shop! Couple of questions, what finish do you use on the maple? Does it darken the wood or was it dark to start with? I ask that because I have maple and tung oil seems to darken it. Second do you have a link on how to do the segmented bowls. I can't imagine how the heck a person could do that. Thanks for posting, got my juices going in yet another blizzard.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 24, 2019)

I glue up 3 blocks of 18 pcs rotating colors to have 3 different blocks. Cut the blocks into 1/3's fit and glue. The oddball you have in the middle has 2 extra pieces. They get cut up to fill in the outside. No simple explanation. Its hit and miss because they all have to be near perfect to fit. 132 pieces in each one
Its not a friendly thing to do . It was more like a self challenge. I cut all my pieces when I make the herringbone rollingpins, they all have to be cut from the same boards to match color and all have to be near exactly the same size.All are cut on a chop saw with positive stop blocks. When I make four I have enough individual pieces to make 6 star blocks. Each block is glued taped and clamped with 6 F clamps


 
, being careful to make sure they don't slide off center while you clamp. Thats the easy part.Then you need to dry check the star blocks.


 
If they won't match up your already done but if they look good then you start fitting the star blocks together and clamping them while they're a slippery slimy gluey mess . I probably have less than a 75 percent success rate on that. So there's no secret simple trick to it that I've found

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 3


----------

